# What Happens When You Release a Bald Eagle Indoors and Scream USA! at It ...



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

oral robert's university was apparently overtaken with a burst of fervent patriotism ...

and decided to ratify it by releasing a bald eagle in their auditorium and yelling USA!! as it flew (probably #### scared and in fear for it's life) wildly around the room
the end result was probably inevitable (birds do have trouble distinguishing glass panels from plain old airspace as the good people at oru probably should have known)

one hopes the outcome it is explainable by mere optics and portends no larger significance for our southern neighbor and the coming adventure in syria

we don't know yet whether they will be charged with a federal offense for injuring the poor bird ...


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Sickening....

Pretty much confirms my disdain for the religious right. Have a hard time picturing a bunch of lefty liberals being so dumb. 

Yeah, I know, can't paint a whole demographic with same brush, but - this kind of stupidity angers me to know end. No thought at all for the majestic creature.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a hard time picturing a bunch of lefty liberals cheering for their country, let alone wanting to see an eagle fly. Stupidity is not confined to one political viewpoint. I've come to the opinion that no political party has all the answers.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

On a lighter note the other night just before dusk I was by the river (called Carrot) at our place and when you have been out in the bush for many odd years you really develop a sense about your surroundings...

Anyway I got this prickly feeling as I watched the water and sure enough as I turned there was a massive bald headed eagle up on a dead tree branch not more than 20feet away.

We eyed each other for at least a minute and then with a swoosh, barely moving, his wings gathered air and he lifted off , flying downriver.

Always something when you live out in the boonies, nature is the best!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Cool story Islenska... there is a 400 year old Douglas Fir on our island property where bald eagles regularly perch - sometimes watching patiently over the water for fish, or sometimes they bring their catch back to the tree to eat - and rain down bits of guts and bones to the ground. 

Why someone would think to set one free in an auditorium is mind boggling... apparently the eagle wasn't hurt - which is pretty miraculous. The assembled congregation probably thought it was God's will that the eagle survived its impact with the window. :rolleyes2:


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i think that stupidity loves both the left and right equally

but you would think with all those windows, somebody might have thought "hey what if it tries to fly out of here ?" .... "especially since we are essentially yelling at it at the top of our lungs"

sad and funny in the darkest meaning of the word


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone remember the WKRP In Cincinnati Thanksgiving episode? "As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly". Ha ha ha ha ha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf3mgmEdfwg


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Lefty liberal stupidity usually takes the form of anti-GMO/organic/vegan militancy, anti-nuclear, or soft-headedness on welfare/market economics. Not usually in the form of animal abuse. The closest I can think of is releasing animals from captivity (fur farms, livestock, laboratories) without any thought to whether they would survive on their own or what suffering they might endure.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Does anyone remember the WKRP In Cincinnati Thanksgiving episode? "As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly". Ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf3mgmEdfwg


LOL.............too funny............."oh the humanity".........."children are looking for their mothers".........

That was one of the classic sitcoms..............


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I have a hard time picturing a bunch of lefty liberals cheering for their country, let alone wanting to see an eagle fly. Stupidity is not confined to one political viewpoint. I've come to the opinion that no political party has all the answers.


Actually, no word of a lie, there is proof that conservatives as a group have a lower average I.Q. than liberals.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...y-liberals-are-more-intelligent-conservatives


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Lefty liberal stupidity usually takes the form of anti-GMO/organic/vegan militancy


Being anti-GMO and/or organic is not the prerogative of "lefty stupid liberals".
There are folks on both sides of the political spectrum (and everywhere along the middle) that are anti-GMO and/or organic.

Lefty liberal stupidity is far more common in advocating "tax and spend" policies, and other counter-intuitive welfare schemes.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

indexxx said:


> Actually, no word of a lie, there is proof that conservatives as a group have a lower average I.Q. than liberals.
> 
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...y-liberals-are-more-intelligent-conservatives


But politics (of any persuasion) makes you innumerate.
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/09/new-study-politics-makes-you-innumerate


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Excess partisanship definitely is poisonous to civil discourse. It reduces policy debates to cheering for your favourite team, regardless of what they do or say.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

indexxx said:


> Actually, no word of a lie, there is proof that conservatives as a group have a lower average I.Q. than liberals.
> 
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...y-liberals-are-more-intelligent-conservatives


" For example, among the American sample, those who identify themselves as “very liberal” in early adulthood have a mean childhood IQ of 106.4, whereas those who identify themselves as “very conservative” in early adulthood have a mean childhood IQ of 94.8."

Anyone who is not a liberal at 20 has no heart. Anyone who is still a liberal at 40 has no head.

I suspect the intelligence of any adult who defines himself by his political stance, or believes that politics has the answers for human felicity.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> ... Anyone who is not a liberal at 20 has no heart. Anyone who is still a liberal at 40 has no head.
> ...


 It's not nice to quote people without attribution.


----------

